# Let's play a game!!



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

It's called...
THE FIVE WORD STORY GAME. 

How to play: each post, you have only five words of your choosing to be used in conjunction with the post above you to try to continue on a story... So on and so forth. 

Only miscellaneous rule: you can only use the word 'penis' ONCE per five word post. 

We'll start this off and let's have ourselves a ball!




Whitney walks into a bar...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

full of drunks and smokers


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

with much time to spare


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

and transforms into pure light


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

which was never seen before


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Jesus was crucified on the


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

large 't' shaped wood and


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

while they formed Voltron and


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

gave BobtheSaint awesome super powers


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

in an elaborate dream sequence


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

To get him to admit


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

who his favourite Spice Girl


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

that he'd liked to marry


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Is really a transgendered walrus.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

summoned by the thunder god


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

nikola tesla, whose fearsome fighting


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

To wreak havoc on BobtheSaint's


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

ability to edit his posts


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

for a short while and


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

His bladder didn't agree with


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

the burrito he was craving


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

that he ate so fast


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

he almost choked on it,


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

but instead ate another one.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

which was covered in cheese


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

and taco sauce. It tasted


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

heavenly, until a dog urinated


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

which made me vomit on


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Whitney Houston's corpse, but it


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

came back as a zombie and


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Began to finish what BobtheSaint


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> came back as a zombie and


That's totally six words, Bob. Lol.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

started and gave him powers



Hexakosioihexekontahex said:


> That's totally six words, Bob. Lol.


Oops, sorry! :b


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> started and gave him powers
> 
> Oops, sorry! :b


Nah you're fine.

That allowed him to shoot


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

armies of zombies that came


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

With a single pump action


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

of a big destructo ray.


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Little did he know, Cthulu


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

wanted to be his sidekick


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

and blast all of the


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

evil zombies out of existence


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

and into the depths of


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

a dark, unknown universe which


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

contained nothing except green worms.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

The green worms are angry


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

omnivores that go around saying


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

"I will eat you up!"


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

To all the tribe's women.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Yet little did they realize,


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

second-hand unused baby shoes


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

were recklessly being thrown at


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

intruders that looked like monstrous


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

flesh eating trolls. The intruders


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

stepped into a huge pile


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Of Whitney houston's rotting corpse.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Whitney Houston's spirit will punish


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

BobtheSaint's behind, with a huge


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

stapler, forged by the devil


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

And the angry devil wanted


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

to go number two on


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

an overpriced pair of jeans.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

So he went over to


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

the mall and went shopping


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

until zombies came over and


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

totally ate the brains of


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

the devil. BobtheSaint destroys the


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

zombies, then comes the rain


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Tentative's collection of finely sorted


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Pokémon which he keeps under


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

his bed was stolen by


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

his mom to be sold


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

to Team Rocket for fortune


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

but then Ash Ketchum intervined


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

save the day when Pikachu


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

did a thundershock that caused


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Team Rocket's balloon to explode


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

In an impressive show of


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

ridiclousness as Team Rocket fails


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

The next event surprises everyone


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

as archelons were believed extinct,


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

more prehistoric animals came back


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

With a fiery vengeance and


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

stomped all over the miserable


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

The smurf village, whisking curses


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

and spells was cast by


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

a malicious monkey druid, named


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Gotye. If only he was


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

the greatest swordsman in the


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Smurf land. The whole town


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

trembled in fear while the


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

T-Rexs ripped apart the little


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

white dwarves that were scattered


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

across the magical land of


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Winky-Dink, the cannibal with a


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

golden winky who goes to


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

the grocery store to purchase


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

an apple pie to eat


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

that has human parts filling.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

He then wanted to drink


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

a soylent green milkshake, but


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

it gave him a bellyache.


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

The likes of disturbed certain


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

masked demons came about and


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

preached Pastafarianism to all the


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Little children of the netherworld whilst


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

coating themselves in tomato sauce.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Oblivious to the outside world,


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Schninklebobkins the pygmy mudkip skips


----------

